# A Narrow Escape



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was visiting the pigeons this morning and they were all coming down to greet me. All of a sudden they all took off and I saw this trail of small white pigeon feathers float by me. I thought, “Oh no, where’s the hawk?” I looked everywhere until I spotted it in front of my car. It had a pigeon pinned down and was about to go for the wing – to break it no doubt. I started up my car and started advancing towards them slowly. The hawk watched me then got scared and released the pigeon. The pigeon shot out from under him and flew away. I was surprised because I felt sure the hawk had already done major damage to its wings but it didn’t. When I left the area, I could see the caught pigeon hanging out safely on the roof of the mall entrance. No doubt scared but for now safe.

Pidgie was lucky this time.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Lucky pigeon....if it wasn't ''hawk smart'' it is now. Nice save Garye


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I know the hawk was hungry and its just a natural thing for hawks to get pigeons, but I'm glad you were there and the white pijjie got a second chance. I'm glad the pigeon wasn't hurt and bet that when he looked down on you he cood a little Thank you

Thanks for saving h/her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for your acting quickly, Garye, or that bird would have been gone.

You can always intervene when you see a hawk take down a bird, they will usually release them, sometimes hurt sometimes just missing feathers, I have several hawk survivers.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Great save, Garye, what a lucky pigeon to have a knight in shinig car at hand!
Good to know it's possible to frighten hawks off pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WELL DONE, GARYE!!*

Stories like this give the "warm fuzzies!" 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank goodness you were there Garye


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was so sure that pigeon wasn't going to make it, that I thought I'd have another pigeon to bury. But it was quick once I scared that hawk off!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Quick action, Garye!!! You are a real pigeon hero!!


----------

